# Raw Eggs



## Pickles&Sophie (Feb 2, 2009)

Can I feed my hedgehogs raw eggs?


-Pickles & Sophie: The Hedgehogs


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Well you can but it may kill your hedgie.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

No, they could have salmonella in them. You wouldn't eat raw eggs, so you shouldn't give them to your hedgie either. You can either cook the yolk/whites in the microwave to make scrambled eggs, or you can hard boil them and feed them that way. Just make sure you're careful to get all of the shell bits off, so they can't accidentally cut your hedgie's mouth.


----------

